# Bundled up dogs



## jackraider (Mar 1, 2015)

It's 29 F here today so the minimal amount of people that are bringing their dogs into the store all have the dogs explore melt bundled up in all kinds of clothes and boots and things. It's pretty funny seeing a Great Dane wearing a fluffy collared jacket and very Ugg - like boots. Haha.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, I can imagine a Dane would look a bit funny dressed like that. But to be honest, my first thought was I wonder where he got those boots from because I've been looking for something like those for my one pup with a plate in his leg? lol


----------

